# Cove Point??



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

On the map, Cove Point south of Calvert Cliffs looks like a potentially sweet fishing spot. Is there beach access at the point? If so, has anyone fished here?

I am spending the weekend down in Solomons and looking for new spots to fish.

Thanks


----------



## Skeeter (Apr 22, 2003)

To answer my own post, I stopped by Cove Point this weekend. The Point and lighthouse are not open to the public and it is fenced in. The point is surrounded by private land - there are small side streets that look like they end at the water - not sure if there are any spots to fish.

This area still looks like it would have great potential...anyone know of any access points nearby?


----------



## littlefry (May 5, 2003)

This is very disturbing. It should be a law against building and purchasing land around waters. Soon, unless you own property around the water, knowone will be able to get to the water because it is surrounded around private property. In Los Vegas knowone is aloud to build or purchase property around the waters. Everyone should have the freedom to enjoy these waters as it is a gift for all of us.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

During our honeymoon, we found out that all beaches in Hawaii is public property. Meaning that even though there is a multi-million dollar resort in front of a nice beach area, everyone has access to it.

It was same for caymon island too.


----------



## WarMachine (Mar 7, 2003)

Hey Skeeter,

I encountered that same problem yesterday. Me and my dad were told about this spot called Columbia Beach near Shady Side. We looked it up on the computer and it is a nice stretch of beach. SO we decided to try and find before we hit NB Pier.We drove for about an hour looking for this place and when we found it there was this private community.There was no way to access the beach without going through this community. They had every street roped off with tension cable. and you needed a key card to access the community. The only street we found that wasnt roped off had spike strips on it so you can only go out. Trust me i was very upset about that one.


MC

"Remember,the further you cast the longer it takes to bring the big ones in."


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

You have beach access at Calvert Cliffs. You can fish there.


----------



## RJohn (Oct 24, 2002)

Welcome to Maryland!


----------

